# Book Raffle- The Rider-Tim Krabbe



## HertzvanRental (27 Jan 2016)

Time to pass this on. A good read!

Names please, draw on Sunday evening.


----------



## Dec66 (28 Jan 2016)

Yes, please!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jan 2016)

Yes please,I'm in


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Jan 2016)

Oh, the excitement!! First out if the hat us @JDP, address please and the book will be posted this week.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jan 2016)

Sorry who ?


----------



## Dec66 (1 Feb 2016)

Eh?


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Feb 2016)

@JDP asked to be entered via a pm.


----------



## Dec66 (1 Feb 2016)

Boooo! Hissss!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2016)

Now I get it !


----------



## JDP (1 Feb 2016)

Sorry all, I asked without paying attention to the format of the raffles properly however I think karma is paying me back as I ended up buying a new copy a few days ago anyway! So @HertzvanRental could you "redraw" please and pass it onto someone else.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2016)

Very sportsmanlike of you,drum roll........


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Feb 2016)

Nothings easy is it. Following the last post I have re-drawn this between @Dec66 and @Adam4868 . First out was @Dec66 , so, address please and the book will be posted.


----------



## Dec66 (1 Feb 2016)

Now, I can't speak for @Adam4868, but I'm happy to abide by the original draw.

***EDIT - Just reread the post above! Ok HvR, will PM you, thanks 

@Adam4868; as the only other punter, shall I post it to you when I'm done?


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Now, I can't speak for @Adam4868, but I'm happy to abide by the original draw.
> 
> ***EDIT - Just reread the post above! Ok HvR, will PM you, thanks
> 
> @Adam4868; as the only other punter, shall I post it to you when I'm done?


All in all, I think that would be a good idea. It wasn't meant to be this complicated, honest!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Feb 2016)

I must admit to being keen on reading this book as well, so another draw after you've both read it would be good.

Graham


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2016)

If you would please,that'd be great.
P.s don't take long !! Adam


----------

